# Had my first show today!(:



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting for pictures.........


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Waiting for pictures.........


They are in the picture section of the forum 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

rexing93 said:


> So, I made a post previously about going to my first show and that was today...
> I was asked to tell everyone how it went, so here is the update:
> I competed in four classes total (3 adult jumper courses and 1 adult on the flat class). In the end I brought home 2 blue and 2 red.  but more importantly I had a blast and it was a great learning experience. I will upload pictures later tonight when I get home just figured I'd share my excitement


Good for you, and congratulations!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well done, I bet you're glad you went now,  off to find the pics


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome job! Keep up the excellent work! =) (this is how it allll starts...) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Good for you, and congratulations!


Thank you! ^-^


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Well done, I bet you're glad you went now,  off to find the pics


Thank you! And I most definitely am glad I went ^-^


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

hunterjumper1998 said:


> Awesome job! Keep up the excellent work! =) (this is how it allll starts...)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! And that's what I feared...here comes the life of no more money. XD


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations! I have yet to enter a show hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Good job!! Can you post a link to the photos?


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

farahmay said:


> Congratulations! I have yet to enter a show hahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! And it was definitely a fun experience! I'd recommend it


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Good job!! Can you post a link to the photos?


Thank you! And I post a link to the pictures in just a moment.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

http://http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/pictures-show-%5Bpic-heavy%5D-298441/

^the link to the photos


----------

